# Insomniac Fishing



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet picture, and nice red!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The only thing missing is a little redfish rash on your thumb. ;D

Very nice pic.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm a half a$$ photographer at best, but I go back and forth with fill flash shots. Mostly because they're not what your eye see's at the moment. I get the part about reducing shadows and all. But by and large they tend to feel weird and unnatural to me when I look at them. Not sure if you messed with flash compensation or not, but I'd say you got this one about right. The color tones of the morning sky and reflections in the water work well with the colors the flash brought out of the redfish without over doing it. Nicely done on all counts. Well worth the loss of a few hours sleep.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's not insomnia you're describing,
that's just deciding between sleeping when it's cool out and the fish are feeding,
or taking a nap in the heat of the day when they all have lockjaw.
I'll choose the nap every time. Purty pic 'noeman, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> That's not insomnia you're describing,
> that's just deciding between sleeping when it's cool out and the fish are feeding,
> or taking a nap in the heat of the day when they all have lockjaw.
> I'll choose the nap every time. Purty pic 'noeman, keep 'em comin'.


i agree with brett, my motto is: " i'll have plenty of time to rest when i'm dead" ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good work on the fish and the photo.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> I'm a half a$$ photographer at best, but I go back and forth with fill flash shots. Mostly because they're not what your eye see's at the moment. I get the part about reducing shadows and all. But by and large they tend to feel weird and unnatural to me when I look at them. Not sure if you messed with flash compensation or not, but I'd say you got this one about right. The color tones of the morning sky and reflections in the water work well with the colors the flash brought out of the redfish without over doing it. Nicely done on all counts. Well worth the loss of a few hours sleep.


I agree, many "fill flash" shots are too hot and don't look natural. My pocket camera that I use for fishing is an old Canon A540 (available on ebay for about $40) and it has a variable flash output. Another thing I do to solve this problem with most any pocket camera is move the subject to the other end of the boat and shoot the fish pic with telephoto and the flash. The distance away from the subject diminishes the effect of the flash.

You're right, it's well worth losing a few hours of sleep to have a beautiful morning on the water.

I'm sure I'll do a lot of resting when I'm dead.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great picture. Looks like a nice red. 

That's the time we wake up when we are heading down to Flamingo. On the road by 4:00am. At the park at sun-up. And back on the road by 3pm.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Great picture. Looks like a nice red.
> 
> That's the time we wake up when we are heading down to Flamingo. On the road by 4:00am. At the park at sun-up. And back on the road by 3pm.


That's the mark of real, determined fishermen.


----------

